#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Aargh, zoiets durf ik toch nooit...

## PowerSound

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## Contour

Die kasten mogen niet op een statief laat staan dat je ze mag vliegen. Het is helaas niet goed te zien hoe ze die JBL TR-225 hebben opgehangen. Ze hangen wel mooi aan de zijkant van de truss zodat deze minimaal op buiging belast wordt. Die grote statieven kunnen toch tot 300-400kg dragen dus dat zou toch sterk genoeg moeten zijn <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

MVG Contour

----------


## PowerSound

Maar in de manual stond er EXPLICIET : VERBODEN TE VLIEGEN

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## Davy Gabriels

djeezes da moet de toch maar durven!
Ik zie eigenlijk niet hoe dit is opgehangen? Gewoon boven op de kast enkele bouten ingedraaid??

----------


## Dave

Creatieve oplossing, maar niet echt op save gespeelt. Die dingen zullen maar naar beneden komen zeilen..

Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## PowerSound

Ziet er misschien mooi uit, maar als je al eens een TR225 hebt gehad, weet je dat het niet zo'n stevig spul is.

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## Rv

Niet gemaakt om te vliegen, maar ik moet zeggen ... toch mooi gevlogen ...

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Reemski

Hier zie je ook wat speakers hangen.. Volgens mij gewoon met banden. Ook hangt die trusscirkel aan banden. Is dit wel volgens de regeltjes?

----------


## jakobjan

Volgens mij inderdaad niet helemaal volgens de regeltjes,  maar what the he,  met kerst wordt alles toch ondersteunt door Engeltjes..


Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## dj Q-bone

Naja, als het truss stevig genoeg is opgebouwd. Heb je kans dat het niet naar beneden komt, moet je wel veel vertrouwen in je eigen werk hebben om dit te doen.

----------


## CyberNBD

> citaatie grote statieven kunnen toch tot 300-400kg dragen dus dat zou toch sterk genoeg moeten zijn



300-400 kg? mhzzzzzz de zwaarste mobil tech (ALP5) mag max 225 kg hebben, en zo te zien zijn dit mobil techs.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Niek...

Truus ziet er niet echt stabiel uit, vooral niet op die hoogte. In mijn ogen is het puur de dwarsligger die het geheel stabiliteit geeft, en dat aan truss op 5 mtr. hoogte met vele kilo's eraan...

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## dawizze

Die banden dat is perfect normaal, wij geven elk jaar een grote fuif 
van de chiro (aspibal 20 december)voor 3000 man en die belichting
wordt aan een grote cirkel bevestigt die dan met banden vast hangt 
aan een vierkante constructie die dan met kettingen aan de palen hangt.WIebelt wel een beetje maar is best wel stevig.

Greets dewizze

----------


## CyberNBD

En waarom zou je geen enkel trussje zonder dwarslegger, 4.5 mtr hoog op statieven kunnen zetten? daar zijn die dingen toch voor gemaakt of niet soms??

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Die banden dat is perfect normaal, wij geven elk jaar een grote fuif 
> van de chiro (aspibal 20 december)voor 3000 man en die belichting
> wordt aan een grote cirkel bevestigt die dan met banden vast hangt 
> aan een vierkante constructie die dan met kettingen aan de palen hangt.WIebelt wel een beetje maar is best wel stevig.



Zou dan toch maar eens zoeken voor een andere firma die licht & geluid doet....
Dat is dus echt niet veilig, en zal normaal ook niet goedgekeurd worden!


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## axs

Vraagje...

Zie ik dat goed en wordt die constructie (9m en dwarsrichting, x meter in lengte richting, 5-6m cirkel) enkel ondersteunt door 2 statieven??? En de lengte truss om het geheel in evenwicht te houden???

Waarom denkt geen haar in mijn hoofd om daar - zoals de persoon op de foto - daar bovenop te gaan zitten en mijn leven te riskeren???

Bedenking : zou die persoon in de truss vasthangen aan al die fijne draadjes ??? 



De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

Bijgewerkt door - mansho op 09/10/2002  20:57:51

----------


## CyberNBD

Volgens mij loopt er een trussje van de fronttruss naar de truss in de zaal waar dat personage opzit.  Maakt dus 4 statieven voor het geheel.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom


Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 09/10/2002  20:59:21

----------


## -Bart-

LOL Ze kwamen er waarschijnlijk acher dat he zaakje niet zo stabiel stond, hebben ze  het zooitje verankerd naar de wanden toe met een bol wol uit het handwerk lokaal!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Volgens mij loopt er een trussje van de fronttruss naar de truss in de zaal waar dat personage opzit.  Maakt dus 4 statieven voor het geheel.



... zou idd kunnen, heb dat niet direct opgemerkt...
Maar het blijft een constructie waar ik serieus mijn bedenkingen bij heb!



De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## rinus bakker

grout'n ût Grung'n
rinus

Bijgewerkt door - rinus bakker op 09/10/2002  21:36:55

Bijgewerkt door - rinus bakker op 18/10/2002  21:05:29

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Wedden dat dit geen Belgisch bedrijf is... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## twtia

> citaat:
> Wedden dat dit geen Belgisch bedrijf is... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> 
> mvg,
> 
> 
> Stijn Vanstiphout,
> SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
> ...



Maar goed ook, dan zou de hele boel op de kop hangen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

groeten,

Gijsbert

----------


## splash

Toch vraag ik me af wat die ene in het midden nou aan het doen is, mischien moet hij de lintjes wel bij elkaar houden, of is hij daar door zijn collega's vastgebonden en omhoog getakeld.

Ben toch wel benieuwd hoe hij weer beneden wou gaan komen, gaat hij springen, slingeren langs de spiegelbol, laten ze het hele zooitje weer zakken of zit hij te wachten tot de kerstman hem met de arreslee komt redden.

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: Toch vraag ik me af wat die ene in het midden nou aan het doen is, mischien moet hij de lintjes wel bij elkaar houden, of is hij daar door zijn collega's vastgebonden en omhoog getakeld.
> 
> Ben toch wel benieuwd hoe hij weer beneden wou gaan komen, gaat hij springen, slingeren langs de spiegelbol, laten ze het hele zooitje weer zakken of zit hij te wachten tot de kerstman hem met de arreslee komt redden.



misschien zat hij te wachten tot de brandweer ff tijd had tussen de kerstboombranden in om hem te redden, kunnen ze direct alles afkeuren!!!

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## SWDJ

verboden te vliegen? leg er matrassen onder!
Serieus, ik zou die voorschriften wel serieus nemen, dat staat er meestal niet voor niets.
Maar ja, niet iedereen denkt er zo over...

MVG, SWDJ.

----------


## rinus bakker

- En ook op 17 oktober is er nog steeds NIEMAND die weet wat er nou precies voor spots en andere materialen hangt?
Bijgewerkt door - rinus bakker op 16/10/2002  15:41:25

Bijgewerkt door - rinus bakker op 16/10/2002  15:45:55

Bijgewerkt door - rinus bakker op 17/10/2002  13:52:16

Bijgewerkt door - rinus bakker op 18/10/2002  21:07:34

----------


## (m)IRON

> citaat:
> Wedden dat dit geen Belgisch bedrijf is... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Idd, dit bedrijf heeft hun loods in Bullach, Zwitserland...

---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------


## rinus bakker

wat kan mij die zwitsers schelen

rinus



Bijgewerkt door - rinus bakker op 18/10/2002  21:10:06

----------


## PowerSound

Het is inderdaad een zwisters bedrijf ! en een zwitserse klus in Zwitserland

Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

Bijgewerkt door - PowerSound op 16/10/2002  09:49:04

----------


## Ward

de wettelijke regels in belgie zijn anders ook niet al te scherp hoor stijntje.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Niek...

Truss op het podium staat ook niet helemaal recht als ik dat zo bekijk, maar dat terzijde -).





> citaat: En waarom zou je geen enkel trussje zonder dwarslegger, 4.5 mtr hoog op statieven kunnen zetten? daar zijn die dingen toch voor gemaakt of niet soms??



Tom, ik neem aan dat je hiermee op mijn posting reageert. Als deze statieven dit gewicht al op deze hoogte mogen verdragen, dan nog ziet het geheel er niet stabiel uit. Daar doet die dwarsligger niets aan af.

Stel je eens voor dat 2 zatlappen tegen één van beide middelste statieven stoten; hierdoor komt de gehele truss met cirkelconstructie in onbalans (alleen al door de hoogte). Lijkt mij, ook mét dwarsligger, onmplezierig idee.

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## CyberNBD

Als iemand zich tegen zo een statief a la ALP5 of TE074 stort denk ik dattie flink pijn heeft, dat statief verroert niet.  (Al ooit met zo een dingen gewerkt? dan zou je dat toch moeten weten dat die dingen alleen al door hun eigengewicht muurvast staan op de grond).  En als die statieven het opgegeven gewicht niet kunnen verdragen op de max hoogte wat ze kunnen vraag ik me af hoe ze door de keuring zijn gekomen.  2 Trussjes op statieven van kaliber 200 kg per stuk, al dan niet verbonden door een V of H mag geen probleem zijn op een hoogte van 5 mtr of hoger (volgens mij gaan de nieuwe VMB's zelfs tot 6.5 mtr!)


Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom


Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 16/10/2002  13:36:16

----------


## ralph

Ik wordt een beetje moe van je updates Rinus...
Steeds open ik dit onderwerp maar staat er weer niets nieuws in, terwijl ie wel bij recente onderwerpen staat vermeld...

Even heel praktich:
Wie heeft die fotoos geplaatst?
Powersound dus...Hoe kom je aan die plaatjes Powersound? tegengekomen met surfen op het web? Was je op die productie? ken je iemand die aan die productie heeft meegewerkt?

Kent er anders misschien iemand anders de mensen achter www.disco-equipment.ch ?
dat bedrijf host namelijk deze plaatjes!

~Morgen nog geen reactie dan ga ik faxen met die Zwitsers  :Big Grin: 
mzzls!

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Hoe meer zielen, hoe minder bier!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## PowerSound

Ik kwam inderdaad alleen die plaatjes tegen en ken niemand van deze productie. Ik had het niet over de rigging, maar over die vliegende TR's.

Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

----------


## Niek...

> citaat: Als iemand zich tegen zo een statief a la ALP5 of TE074 stort denk ik dattie flink pijn heeft, dat statief verroert niet.



Nu suggereer je dus dat er een 074 staan zal, maar niemand die dat zien kan. Laat ik het zo zeggen: in het meest ideale geval zou er een dergelijk statief kunnen staan, anders kan het alleen maar erger/gevaarlijker zijn.





> citaat:Al ooit met zo een dingen gewerkt? dan zou je dat toch moeten weten dat die dingen alleen al door hun eigengewicht muurvast staan op de grond



Ja hoor; ken die statieven zeker wel. Mijn posting was niet zozeer over de statieven, dan wel over de mogelijke onbalans op die hoogte. Zelf  haal je aan dat stabiliteit goed moet zijn in een V of H constructie, hier je hierbij ook rekening met de cirkel welke met enkele spanbanden vasthangt? In mijn ogen wordt het een onstabiel zaakje indien het een "tik" krijgt.

*Greetz Niek*

Bijgewerkt door - Niek... op 17/10/2002  17:34:24

----------


## CyberNBD

Tsjah.. wat is onstabiel, beetje rammelen? dat doet iedere truss wel.  Ja ik heb ook rekening gehouden met die cirkel, spanbanden waar ie aanhangt zijn niet goed nee, maar er worden toch wel vaker cirkels een stuk onder een truss aan steels opgehangen? (ben alleen ff aan het twijfelen geslagen of die cirkel nou met 2 of 4 banden ophangt, ziet eruit als 2, maar dan krijg je zo een ding toch nooit zodat het in evenwicht blijft bij omhoogdraaien?)  Buiten de 074's haalde ik ook de ALP5 aan, die is zelfs nog iets stabieler als de 074, en het lijkt erop dat het die (alp5 dus) statiefjes zijn wat er staan.  Ik keur dat trussje zeker niet goed, laat dat even duidelijk zijn.  Als alles met scaften had vastgezeten en cirkel met steels had opgehangen denk ik dat het niet zo een probleem was geweest.  Maar jouw posting leek er eerder op dat het aan de statieven zou liggen dat het zaakje onstabiel zou zijn.

Rhinus hier een beetje mee akkoord?  (Liefst nieuwe post neerplanten wel, als ik wat gelezen heb lees ik het meestal niet meer terug, dus 2 dagen later gaan editten zodat niemand meer weet waar er wat veranderd is hoogst irritant.)

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 17/10/2002  18:17:27

----------


## rinus bakker

Dit topic kan verder wel zonder mijn gezeik!

Bijgewerkt door - rinus bakker op 18/10/2002  00:38:35

Bijgewerkt door - rinus bakker op 18/10/2002  19:59:27

Bijgewerkt door - rinus bakker op 18/10/2002  20:59:45

----------


## Davy Gabriels

speaker zou ik 40kg geven ipv 75 kg....

----------


## ralph

Zonder de juiste info over de gebruikte statieven en gebruikte truss komen we niet veel verder.
Omdat mijn Duits wel erg roestig is deze Zwitserse collega maar een engelstalig mailtje gestuurd...gezien zijn site babbelt ie dat ook wel.
Nu maar hopen op antwoord, beter dan gokken...

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Hoe meer zielen, hoe minder bier!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## CyberNBD

JBL TR225's wegen 40 kg per stuk, dus das al 140 kg minder op de fronttruss.
Als het ALP5 stats zijn: 225 kg verticale last per stuk.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Rv

> citaat:Als iemand zich tegen zo een statief a la ALP5 of TE074 stort denk ik dattie flink pijn heeft, dat statief verroert niet. (Al ooit met zo een dingen gewerkt? dan zou je dat toch moeten weten dat die dingen alleen al door hun eigengewicht muurvast staan op de grond).



Mmmmmmm, een tijdje terug begon bij ons op een feesje een kerel van +100 kg  samen met zijn vriend op de poten van onze statieven te springen. Elke aan één kant.
Euh, toen zag je bovenaan dat hele zooitje nogal bewegen, en suggereer niet dat het overbelast was, want dat was echt niet!!
Ik ben ze er preventief toch gaan afhalen, want dat statief "verroerde toch echt wel" hoor ...

Als ze willen, kunnen die gasten veel hoor!

____
Rv.
____

----------


## CyberNBD

> citaat:Als ik ergens een hekel aan heb is om dingen onnodig dubbel te moeten doen.



Juist, en ik heb een hekel aan iedere post opnieuw te moeten gaan controleren op updates, das ook onnodig en dubbel werk.  Je denkt toch zeker niet dat ik iedere dag ga uitzoeken waar wat is bijgetypt zeker? nix nieuws te zien op het einde, nou dan richting volgend actief topic.  Denk dat de weinige reacties op je vorige updatejes alleen maar aan jezelf te danken hebt.

Lol RV, ja als die gasten wat stuk willen krijgen lukt het altijd wel, dan kan je niks meer op de grond zetten.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom


Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 18/10/2002  20:11:13

----------


## Reemski

Maar, net als in deze opstelling, wanneer alle trussdelen aan elkaar verbonden zijn. Je moet toch voorbereid zijn op het ergste. Wanneer in dit gval 1 sttief het begeeft, trekt het de hele stelling met zich mee.

----------


## Joost van Ens

Persoonlijk vind ik het jammer dat iemand met verstand van zaken, en die de moeite neemt wat uit te leggen, al zijn postings heeft aangepast, zodat het verhaal niet meer lekker leest.





geen groeten deze keer

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Persoonlijk vind ik het jammer dat iemand met verstand van zaken, en die de moeite neemt wat uit te leggen, al zijn postings heeft aangepast, zodat het verhaal niet meer lekker leest.
> geen groeten deze keer



en die is aan mij gericht!
persoonlijk vind ik het jammer dat ik eerst drie-vier keer heb moet vragen om mij wat verder te helpen en dan na 10 dagen te hebben gewacht dan toch maar mijn best te doen om toch enig technische (en geen filosofisch) niveau vast te houden en die broodnodige leesbaarheid erin te houden, en dan binnen een etmaal te worden 'afgezeken' met correcties. Zo van steek je nek uit dan hakt een ander hem er wel af.
dit is overigens geen "groetenforum", maar we proberen ELKAAR verder te helpen. Voor eenrichtingverkeer wende men zich tot de LOI!

maar wel de groeten hoor.
en volgende keer beter?

rinus

----------


## peentje

Het lijkt me logisch dat de cirkel minimaal aan drie HIJSbanden is opgehangen voor de nodige stabiliteit. En aangezien hijsbanden keuringswaardig zijn, ( ik heb geen keuringsrapport gezien) lijkt het me in dit geval afdoende om het zo uit te voeren...

Ook een gewone groundsupport heb ik wel eens zien schudden want die worden vaak midden op de dansvloer neer gezet met alle risico's van dien.....

Toch lijkt het mij dat op enkele details na deze opstelling ok. er is over nagedacht maar om te zeggen dat het allemaal stommelingen zijn daar in CH, dat zul je vna mij niet horen, ik kan ook dingen zeggen waar zij wel over hebben nagedacht...


i'm a handyman, i screw anything

----------


## ralph

Mailtje verzonden naar de zwitserse uitvoerder van dit geheel, voor zijn ego maar ff niet verteld nog dat we ernstige bedenkingen hadden bij dit bouwsel...





> citaatear Sir,
> 
> Surfing the www I found some interesting pictures on your site.
> 
> In the Netherlands, we have a messageboard where we discussed some pictures hosted on the site: 
> http://www.disco-equipment.ch/7event...r/clause_3.jpg
> http://www.disco-equipment.ch/7event...r/clause_8.jpg
> 
> During our discussion question rised. We were wondering 'bout the used speaker cabinets used in the rig, the lifters you used, en truss-brand, unfortunatly direct info on your site substained.
> ...



dizelfde dag reply!...punctueel zijn ze wel(met mailen)




> citaat:Hi
> 
> Sorry, but my writing isn't to well in english. but i will try my best.
> 
> Bass: 4x RCF BR218 build by my self
>          4x RCF BR215 build by my self
> Front Tops: 4x JBL TR225
> Delay: 2x Cervin Vega PS12
> 
> ...




&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Hoe meer zielen, hoe minder bier!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Mailtje verzonden naar de zwitserse uitvoerder van dit geheel, voor zijn ego maar ff niet verteld nog dat we ernstige bedenkingen hadden bij dit bouwsel...



Kijk zo kan het dus ook! 
Klasse Ralph,
In plaats van slapen/zwijgen of afzeiken, de geit aan de rol houden. En dus houden we het onderstaande over waar ik niet zoveel van weet, en of dat (en aan welke truss) gevlogen is.
Mijn vraag is dus of er iemand de onderstaande gewichten ook echt (!)
weet:

4x RCF BR218 build by my self = is dit eigenlijk gevlogen? 
4x RCF BR215 build by my self = is dit eigenlijk gevlogen?

4x JBL TR225          ??????? 40 kg?
2x Cervin Vega PS12 = is dit eigenlijk gevlogen?

4x ClayPacky Miniscan 300 HPE, 
4x ClayPacky Miniscan 300, 
4xFAL 360/II, 
12xPAR56-500W
en blijft onduidelijk wat speigelbol en decoratiemateriaal wegen...
plus de mafketel op de truss - maar die houden we maar op 80kg!

Het onderstaande zoek ik zelf wel op
8 x Eurotruss FD34-400, 
4m m Eurotruss FD34-cirkel 
Towers: 4 x Mobiletech ALP5
en als we dan alles weten doen we het nog één keer over.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hoi, de gewichten: 

miniscan HPE  13     kilo
miniscan 300      8,5 kilo
FAL threesixty II 21,5 kilo
four bar par          8     kilo (schat ik zo)
spiegelbal          40    kilo  (dit is het gewicht van een 1.20  
                                                meterse, misschien dus meer)

de delays zijn zo te zien niet gevlogen

Ralph

----------


## Joost van Ens

Ha het gaat weer de goede kant op en gelukkig bemoeit rinus zich er ook weer mee. Want ik vind iemand met zo veel kennis toch zeker een aanwinst in dit forum.<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>


En ja jongens ook al zat rinus er naast met zijn gegokte gewichten, ik vond het een leuke rekensom die ons allemaal toch ff wakker geschud moet hebben i.v.m. veiligheid en totale gewichten waar je niet altijd ff snel aan denkt.

toch maar weer

groeten



Bijgewerkt door - Joost van Ens op 20/10/2002  20:50:44

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> miniscan HPE  13     kilo
> miniscan 300      8,5 kilo
> FAL threesixty II 21,5 kilo
> four bar par          8     kilo (schat ik zo)
> spiegelbal          40    kilo (= een 1,2 meter, misschien dus meer)



Dan zijn de RCF en Cerwin Vega's dus niet gevlogen.. (Klinken mij allebei als speakers in de oren...), 
maar - dixo-kneus als ik ben - :
wat zijn die spiegelspots in de buhnetruss? FAL of Miniscans (en welke van de twee?) 
en wat zijn die moving heads dan in de cirkeltruss?
van de Eurotruss-site weet ik inmiddels dat ze voor de FD34 een gewicht van 5kg/meter opgeven.
Ik zal nu nog even die Mobil-Tech's opzoeken...
[Je zou haast zeggen dat ze wat tekeningen bij Doughty geleend hebben, maar goed die ALP-5's worden opgeven tot 225kg...  met iets onduidelijks over tesamen met 2-5m truss... bij 2,5m uitkraging zal je wel degelijk netjes in evenwicht moeten blijven op een enkele mast. Weet iemand of die T-bar op de kop van de ALP-5 ook een Mobiltech product is? Die site van hun is een soort zoekplaatje].
Blijven over de spotjes... hun juiste positie / naam (en dus het goede gewicht op de goede plaats.
Overigens is het mij een raadsel wat het idee geweest is achter die super-ver overstekende truss-uitkrager. Maar dat houden we dan maar zo.



Bijgewerkt door - rinus bakker op 21/10/2002  01:01:44

----------


## CyberNBD

Volgens mij zijn die Cerwin Vega's wel gevlogen aan de zaaltruss hoor.

Verder:
4 miniscan HPE 13 kilo aan buhnetruss
2 miniscan 300 8,5 kilo aan zaaltruss
2 miniscan 300 8.5 kilo aan oversteektruss
4 FAL threesixty II 21,5 kilo aan de cirkel
1 four bar par 8 kilo aan buhnetruss
2 four bar par 8 kilo aan oversteektruss

Bedoel je met dat vaags over die truss bij die ALP5's dit: To be used in conjunction with 200 to 500 section trussing?  Dat zijn volgens mij gewoon 2 types truss van mobil tech? 
Enne nou ben ik ook es nieuwsgierig, wat bedoel je met die 2.5m uitkraging?

Trussadapter op alp5's is ook mobil techn speciaal gemaakt voor die alp5, heb ze zelf ook voor de SP2-TA statieven van hun:




Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 23/10/2002  12:31:17

----------


## Joost van Ens

Kijk aan, van dit soort samenwerking gaan we allimaal iets leren. Het wordt al veel beter zo.


groeten

----------


## Music Power

Mhz mooie trusssupports tom <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> laten dat nou net die van mij zijn

Greetz...Frank

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> 1. ......... Volgens mij zijn die Cerwin Vega's wel gevlogen aan de zaaltruss hoor.....
> 2. ......... Bedoel je met dat vaags over die truss bij die ALP5's dit: To be used in conjunction with 200 to 500 section trussing?  Dat zijn volgens mij gewoon 2 types truss van mobil tech?  .....
> 3. ......... Enne nou ben ik ook es nieuwsgierig, wat bedoel je met die 2.5m uitkraging? .....



Hallo, Cyber Tom...
gelukkig zitten we weer allemaal op dezelfde toon te vibreren...
kijk daar kan ik ook weer verder mee.
1. 
Maar wat zijn dan die Cerwin Vega's ik dacht dat er maar 1 merk speakerboxen hing of lijkt het allemaal zo sprekend op elkaar?]
2. 
Nou dan zal ik met toch weer op die site moeten storten. Zijn dat soms trusstypen, zoals de X30D of H30V van Prolyte en de FD33 of HD44 van Eurotruss? Dan bedoelen ze dus trusses van 200 tot 500mm hoog neem ik aan. Ik duik daar nog wel in.
3. 
Uitkraging is een ander woord voor overstek (of uitsteker), dat wil zeggen het doorlopende gedeelte van een balk (of vloer) buiten het laatste steunpunt. Dus dat stuk midden-top-truss dat verder - "in het niets" - doorsteekt over de zaaltruss. Dat is altijd een wat 'kwetsbaarder' deel.
rinus

----------


## CyberNBD

Jaja, het wordt nog es wat <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

1. De speakers aan de buhnetruss zijn de JBL TR225's, 4 stuks van 41 kg.  De cerwin vega's zijn de 2 topjes in de zaaltruss, de rcf kasten staan op de grond voor het podium.

2. Op de MT site worden bij de alu trussings ook die sections vernoemd, komen idd overeen met de maat net zoals prolyte, eurotruss etc.  Alleen gaat de MT trussing zo te zien maar tot 450, en niet 500 <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>.

3. Kijk, weer wat geleerd <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.





> citaat:Mhz mooie trusssupports tom <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> laten dat nou net die van mij zijn



Jupjup, kon ik nog snel rennen voor nieuwe toen ik me de dag voor klus bedacht dat jij die 2 was komen wegkapen de week ervoor <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 21/10/2002  16:52:39

----------


## Merijndj

Hallo,

Ik zat op deze site: 
http://www.disco-equipment.ch/ 
(ik weet niet of jullie er ook al hebben gekeken maar ik zag toen deze foto's!!!)

Hier kan je de complete (truss)constructie zien.
http://www.disco-equipment.ch/7event...r/clause_8.jpg

En nog eens (bijna) de hele constructie maar dan vanaf de "buhne" gezien.
http://www.disco-equipment.ch/7event...r/clause_4.jpg

Hier kan je de poten van de statieven zien (onder de nepboom).
http://www.disco-equipment.ch/7event...r/clause_7.jpg 


groet,



groet,


MerijnDJ

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> En nog eens (bijna) de hele constructie maar dan vanaf de "buhne" gezien.



Hallo Merijn, 
nog meer research! jottum, want ik was al een paar van die opgegeven PAR56-fourbars kwijt.
het lijkt op die ene fot verdraaid wel of al die sierdraadjes naar beneden tot weggespannen zijn vanf een staandertje op de topligger-oversteektruss. Een het kan aan mijn ogen liggen maar die zaaltruss lijkt op die ene foto ook behoorlijk 5-10cm door te buigen (terwijl bij een normale/lichte groothoek er juiste een "opbollende" vertekening in de foto zou moeten plaatsvinden boven het brandpunt van de lens.) Bij een 8m overspanning zouden de meeste serieuze fabrikanten 8cm (1/100)[=Prolyte] of minder (5cm=1/150 [=Slick en Stacco] of 4,4cm=1/180 [Tomcat, TotalFabrication, Thomas]) acceptabel vinden, maar Eurotruss gaat geloof ik tot 1/60e of daaromtrent. {En als een fabrikant helemaal geen (toelaatbare) doorbuigingen opgeeft  ga dan maar twijfelen over het product. Dat is zoiets als luidsprekers verkopen zonder opgegeven vermogen...}
Nou als we het effect van die afgespannen touwtjes vergeten [al heb je bij zulke aantallen en die hellingshoek er zo maar 15-20kg inzitten] dan kunnen we de rest invullen. 

BUHNETRUSS					
item	                   aantal   gewicht/stuk      totaal	
8m Eurotruss FD34	        8	5		 40	
JBLTR225	                4	41		164	
Miniscan HPE 	                4	13		 52	
4-bar PAR56	                1	8		  8	
topovertsteek-truss 5/16e deel	5	5		 25	
4-bar PAR56 aan topoversteker	1	10		 10	
1 Miniscan aan topoversteker	1	9		  9	
Kabels, hijs-&ratelbanden enz	1	15		 15	
Totaal				                         323 kg
is per statief 162kg (=geen probleem! ook niet bij de 75%-regel, voor het heffen van 1 last op meeredere werktuigen.
Teolaatbaar is 75% van 225kg = 168,8 kg / statief!)

ZAALTRUSS					
item	                    aantal  gewicht/stuk    totaal	
4m cirkel Euotruss FD34	      12,5	5	        62,5	
FAL 360	                       4	21,5		86	
Spiegelbol 1,2 a 1,5m	       1	40		40	
decoratiemeuk	               1	5		 5	
8m Eurotruss FD34	       8	5		40	
Cerwin Vega (??kg)             2	40		80	
Miniscan HPE 	               2	9		18	
4-bar PAR56	               1	10		10	
topoversteek-truss 9/16e deel  9	5		45	
1 Miniscan aan topoversteker   1	9		 9	
Kabels, hijs-&ratelbanden,enz  1	20		20	
Totaal				                      415,5 kg
Dus 208 kg/statief. (Toelaatbaar hier is maar 161kg, zie boven).
Dat is de 1e OEPS! 
En dan hebben we nog "Malle Pietje" van pakweg 80kg bovenop de truss. De (Europese) Wet schrijft voor dat bij het gevaar van vallen van hoogtes groter dan 2,5m er in een valbeveiliging moet zijn voorzien. Ik zie geen hekken, maar ook geen valbeveiligingskabel/touw voor "GekkeHenkie". (Dit zou ook al niet kunnen in deze truss-opbouw en de trussen zelf zouden de valstoot waarschijnlijk ook niet houden!) 
Dat is de 2e OEPS.
Zelfs als die "Trussaap" dood zou zijn (en dus een puur een statische! last zou geven) hebben we een probleem: 495 kg/2 = 247kg/ statief = als onze "Chimpansus Trussus" precies in het midden blijft! Dan zijn de zaalstatieven nog altijd met 10% (resp 50% in de besproken opbouw) overbelast. Dat kan in Nederland een boete (tot zo'n 1500 Euro) opleveren en het stilleggen "van het werk". 
Dus de 3e OEPS!
MAAR: omdat die "HalveZool" nooit stil zal (kunnen) zitten moet de rekenwaarde voor "personen-belasting" (de "lastfactor") verdubbeld worden, en daarom moeten we voor die MafKees dus 160kg invullen. En wederom als ie in het midden blijft: 415,5+160= 575kg/2= 288kg/statief. 
Dat is dan de 4e OEPS.

Kortom er is heel eenvoudig rekenkundig te onderbouwen dat de allereerste opmerking niets met durven te maken had, maar met 'mógen'. Wie dit soort kustjes doet, en bij of na een ongeluk ermee dan zijn verzekeraar opbelt, zal erop kunnen rekene

----------


## Reemski

HAHA !!!    Trussaap.....   

Maar even tussendoor. Is die trussaap niet toevallig misschien een pop of iets dergelijks. Een mislukte zweedse kerstman ofzo?

Want ik zie toch op geen enkele foto een manier waarop deze aap naar beneden zou kunnen komen.. En waarom zou dit menneke, terwijl de complete installatie staat, nog bovenop gaan zitten. Of is die kerstmenneke misschien een ouwe gluurdert?

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> .....Is die trussaap niet toevallig misschien een pop of iets dergelijks. Een mislukte zweedse kerstman ofzo?...



Een glurende robot-pop dan toch op zijn minst, want bekijk de foto's van Merijn z'n links nog maar eens goed. "Albert Alu" is verplaatst en van houding veranderd. 
Wat zou een robotpop wegen van de afmetingen van een Emmenthaler-eter? Zweedse Emmenthaler? Die kaas komt echt uit dat andere land beginnend met "Zw..." [en dan bedoel ik niet "Zwalkistan" of "Zwambibme".]
En hoe zit die op afstand bestuurde machine vast aan de truss? Met alu-scafclamp-magneten?
Wat wegen die alu-magneten? Wat is de rekenwaarde voor bovenhoofdse robots?
Trouwens iedereen weet toch wel hoe het vliegveld van Zurich heet: 
idd KLOTEN!

rinus

----------


## ralph

Die jonegn (met een beter hart voor de zaak dan gezond is!) is daar niet ingeklommen, trapje opnder truss neergezet en er zo ingeklommen.
Kan je dus niet echt spreken over de door Rinus aangehaalde "dodelast die in het midden hangt".

Zit ff te dubben hie ik onze Zwitserse collega ga vertellen wat er nu mis is met zijn talent om truss op statieven te leggen.
Ben bang dat deze man werkelijk geen idee heeft van de gedachtengang achter diverse regels en al helemaal van het bestaan van regels niets weet...
Droevig, maar iemand positief opbouwende kritiek geven kan ook een levensdoel zijn  :Smile: 
Ben bang dat dit nog niet eens het beroerdste stukje werk is dat we tegen zullen komen...weet iemand nog een paar leuke fotoos te liggen?


&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Hoe meer zielen, hoe minder bier!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> 1. 
> Die jongen (met een beter hart voor de zaak dan gezond is!) is daar niet ingeklommen, trapje onder truss neergezet en er zo ingeklommen.
> 2.
> Zit ff te dubben hoe ik onze Zwitserse collega ga vertellen wat er nu mis is met zijn talent om truss op statieven te leggen.



Hallo Ralph,
1. 
Probeer maar eens te meten wat de afzetkracht is uit de armen naar de truss en de benen naar de trap... en als ie nou stil zou blijven zitten, maar met het verplaatsen door de truss geef je zeker ook dynamische krachten af. Vandaar die verdubbelde rekenfactor.
2. 
Er is niks mis met het plaatsen van truss op statieven, maar je moet gewoon donders goed in de gaten houden wat voor belasting je aanbrengt, en nooit vergeten die truss ook even mee te rekenen! 
En HOE (!) je die hele constructie opbouwt.... bij vier wind-ups is er altijd wel iemand die het eerst boven wil zijn (voor de eer, of FF bellu, of erg nodig p*ssen, of "sh*t vergeten het bier koud te zetten voor straks" of meer van die erg belangrijke argumenten waardoor het gelijkoplopen en daarmee gelijk belast in gevaar komt. Vandaar die 75% voor het heffen van 1 last met meerdere werktuigen uit AI-17! Dat komt uit de hijskranenwereld. (En voor degene die denkt dat daar nooit ongelukken gebeuren: ga eens naar www.craneaccidents.com Kehjeooknogguslachu!)<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Misschien een idee om het 'stomme dingen' topic uit te bouwen naar het nieuw te maken forum: "HolyToledo,DatIsPasEchtEenGevaarlijkeWeirdo".(ofz  o)
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>
rinus

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 23/10/2002  12:31:17



Hallo Cyber....
Geintje zeker? 
_maar FF zonder dollen, wat wegen die brokken ijzer op die foto's?_ 
rinus

----------


## CyberNBD

Hehehe, sorry, plaatjes op andere plek gezet, dus url moest ff aan gepast worden <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.
Wat die gevalletjes wegen? 3 kg per stuk.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom


Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 23/10/2002  22:20:42

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 23/10/2002  22:20:42



Hallo Tom,
Geintje zeker?
rinus

----------


## CHRIS_B

> citaat:
> Die jonegn (met een beter hart voor de zaak dan gezond is!) is daar niet ingeklommen, trapje opnder truss neergezet en er zo ingeklommen.
> Kan je dus niet echt spreken over de door Rinus aangehaalde "dodelast die in het midden hangt".
> 
> Zit ff te dubben hie ik onze Zwitserse collega ga vertellen wat er nu mis is met zijn talent om truss op statieven te leggen.
> Ben bang dat deze man werkelijk geen idee heeft van de gedachtengang achter diverse regels en al helemaal van het bestaan van regels niets weet...
> Droevig, maar iemand positief opbouwende kritiek geven kan ook een levensdoel zijn 
> Ben bang dat dit nog niet eens het beroerdste stukje werk is dat we tegen zullen komen...weet iemand nog een paar leuke fotoos te liggen?
> 
> ...



Stel hij zou de truss die de zaal insteekt een stuk verlengen en hier nog een als kerstboom vermomt statief onder zetten, zou heel t zaakkie dan wel in orde zijn of nog steeds niet en had het gewoon aan 1 kant groundsupport moeten zijn en de lichtste kant statief?

dan nog iets over de originele vraag

die kast van de TR225 is van waaibomenspaanplaat

heb ze ooit gekocht in de veronderstelling dat t goede speakers waren, maar we hebben ze letterlijk aan puin gespeeld, spaanplaat is zonder dat ze ooit vochtig zijn geworden uitmekaar gevallen

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> ... de truss die de zaal insteekt een stuk zou verlengen en hier nog een als kerstboom vermomt statief onder zetten, zou heel t zaakkie dan wel in orde zijn of nog steeds niet en had het gewoon aan 1 kant groundsupport moeten zijn en de lichtste kant statief?



Wat denk je zelf? 
Voor de truss is het de kortste overspanning die het zware werk moet doen, dus je kan er wel een hele lange lumme bij overheen leggen, maar dat maakt alleen maar dat ie in het midden nog zwaarder op die korte truss rust.
En voor de statieven geldt: ze kunnen in hun eentje zoveel kilo's aan als de fabrikant opgeeft - en die houdt wijselijk zijn kop over allerlei kombinaties van statieven... dat is het probleem van de gebruiker en de wetgeving die geldt in het land waar ie woont!





> citaat: die kast van de TR225 is van waaibomenspaanplaat!
> heb ze ooit gekocht in de veronderstelling dat t goede speakers waren, maar we hebben ze letterlijk aan puin gespeeld, spaanplaat is zonder dat ze ooit vochtig zijn geworden uitmekaar gevallen.



Dat is voor het eerst een duidelijk antwoord op de eerste originele vraag! En een antwoord op al die ietwat eigenwijze thrill-seekers die deze blubberplanken dan toch maar gaan vliegen, omdat ze denken alles beter te weten dan hun fabrikant. En een verzekering hebben bij PremiFutsji.
rinus 
.
ende

----------


## CHRIS_B

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> ... de truss die de zaal insteekt een stuk zou verlengen en hier nog een als kerstboom vermomt statief onder zetten, zou heel t zaakkie dan wel in orde zijn of nog steeds niet en had het gewoon aan 1 kant groundsupport moeten zijn en de lichtste kant statief?
> ...



maar om terug te komen op mijn vraag, hoe zou iemand anders dit aanpallen, aangezien je aan de foto's wel een duidelijk beeld krijgt van hoe de zaal ingedeelt was en hoe je dus eventueel andere opstellingen kan maken eventueel met andere materialen zodat t voor nederlandse begrippen wel veilig is

en sjah, die TR-225's kun je wel als monitor gebruiken maar niet om te vliegen, alhoewel ik t hoog van die dingen ook een ramp vind, en ze gaan rammelen bij de roosters als je ze een keertje flink uit laat halen

beter een ster dan een rondje

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> ... hoe zou iemand anders dit aanpallen ....(..)... eventueel met andere materialen zodat t voor nederlandse begrippen wel veilig is ...



Correctie: die begrippen gaan wel wat verder dan alleen Nederland: Machine Richtlijn en Arbeidsmiddelen Richtlijn gelden in 18 europese landen en daar komen er in de toekomst nog minimaal 10 bij!
Dus STERKERE statieven in de eerste plaats.
Controle berekening van de truss in de 2e plaats - zeker als je er een "Malle Pietje" op wilt laten klimmen!
Valbeveiliging aanbrengen voor "Malle Pietje" en kijken of de truss dat aan kan.... weer rekenen en ik vermoed dan: shit niet in deze soort truss klimmen!




> citaat: en sjah, die TR-225's kun je wel als monitor gebruiken maar niet om te vliegen, alhoewel ik t hoog van die dingen ook een ramp vind, en ze gaan rammelen bij de roosters als je ze een keertje flink uit laat halen



Je moet doen wat je niet laten kunt, en je moet laten wat je niet doen kunt!

rinus 
En je bent altijd stom als je iets doet wat je beter had kunnen laten!

----------


## CHRIS_B

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> ... hoe zou iemand anders dit aanpallen ....(..)... eventueel met andere materialen zodat t voor nederlandse begrippen wel veilig is ...
> ...



die TR's zijn gewoon een ramp, klaar  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

enne, je zegt dus, zwaardere statieven en een andere truss, en niet die vent erop  :Big Grin: 

beter een ster dan een rondje

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> enne, je zegt dus, zwaardere statieven en een andere truss, en niet die vent erop



Hoi Chris,
dat zeg ik, maar met wat minder woorden had het ook gekund. 
Ik ben vereerd zo volledig geciteerd te worden, maar dat is niet nodig hoor. Je moet er nog ff mee oefenen.  :Smile: Het forum slipt zo dicht.<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>
Greetz, 
Harrie de Heffer.<img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------

